# Opening An Aquascape Package



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

just thought id post the opening pics


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for sharing... I love these kinda posts.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

very glad you did P-man, enjoy !


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

cool unboxing post and congrats


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

congrat's


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Always exciting to open a box with a new fish in it, lets see a full tank shot of that little guy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats! Yes, opening the box for a new arrival is always an exciting time... so much suspense... fear... then laughter when you see your new creature splashing around... (or sadness if D.O.A.)... good times


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry my tank has black background and it would be near impossible to see him, pedro told me hes 2" but he looks a little bigger than that


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

congrats and nice fish...didnt know they used fiberglass insulation to package stuff up...lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> congrats and nice fish...didnt know they used fiberglass insulation to package stuff up...lol


Yea its to keep the fish warm


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a serra but what type?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

One thing I hate about opening a package with fiber glass insolation in it is it gets in your eyes if you open the box to fast because I was too excited. It creates a glass dust cloud, itches like crazy after. Congrats on the Piranha man, good grab.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks man im just trusting pedros word on it being a serrulatus


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Looks like a serra but what type?


Its supposed to be a serrasamus serrulatus but kinda looks like a s.eigenmanni


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Congrats! Yes, opening the box for a new arrival is always an exciting time... so much suspense... fear... then laughter when you see your new creature splashing around... (or sadness if D.O.A.)... good times


And even after countless fish over many years... it's still just as exciting as it was the first time.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Congrats! Yes, opening the box for a new arrival is always an exciting time... so much suspense... fear... then laughter when you see your new creature splashing around... (or sadness if D.O.A.)... good times


And even after countless fish over many years... it's still just as exciting as it was the first time.








[/quote]
Yes it is, everytime i buy a fish the first thing i do is track the package with the tracking number lol. Its just so awsome


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you specifically ask Pedro for S.Serrulatus lol.

Find out the collection point lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Did you specifically ask Pedro for S.Serrulatus lol.
> 
> Find out the collection point lol.


Yes i told him i wanted a serrulatus an he said the collection point was peru


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Looks like a serra but what type?


Its supposed to be a serrasamus serrulatus but kinda looks like a s.eigenmanni
[/quote]

They do look alike...especially that small. If the collection point is Peru that would rule out eigenmanni. This group of fish is a mess though....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea but he looks more eigenmanni than serrulatas :/


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If its peru then its a Serrulatus.

Are you just trying to get my collection lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> If its peru then its a Serrulatus.
> 
> Are you just trying to get my collection lol.










no......







lol. but really im not


----------

